# New LEFT Handed Archer



## russellr2d2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello all!

I started archery last December with my 11yr old daughter (to keep her from pulling branches out of my bushes to make bows & arrows!). We are having a TON of fun. We shoot olympic style recurve, and I bought her a Hoyt Excel and Greatree limbs. She is collecting all the goodies on her own now, learning the value of money along the way (Might as well kill two birds there).

For myself, I met a really nice fellow archer that has lent me a lot of his older equipment. I got to shoot his Hoyt Nexus for a while , and now have his old Hoyt Expert. I actually enjoy the funky old Expert more than the fancy Nexus! I have taken a class, and am now a Certified Basic Archery Instructor, and occasionally teach the beginning class at our archery range. FUN!

I mention that I am a LEFTY just because I am finding it difficult to get the equipment that I want... A LEFT HAND Hoyt Eclipse. I will be posting for one in the left handed forum, and keep my eyes open.

Thank you!
Russell


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Russell. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

